# Overige Discussie Rubrieken > Medicatie en pijnbestrijding >  Antibiotica, gebruik ze juist - Artikel

## Agnes574

*Antibiotica: gebruik ze juist!!* 

Als je arts antibiotica voorschrijft, is het belangrijk dat je de voorgeschreven behandeling nauwkeurig volgt. Alleen zo ben je zeker dat alle bacteriën vernietigd zullen worden en vermijd je de selectie van resistente bacteriën. Door het niet correct gebruik van antibiotica, neemt het aandeel toe van bacteriën die weerstand kunnen bieden tegen antibiotica. Deze bacteriën zijn met andere woorden resistent of ongevoelig voor antibiotica. Zo kunnen ernstige ziektes niet meer even vlot en doeltreffend behandeld worden als voorheen.

 Respecteer de dosissen en de tijdstippen
Sla nooit een inname over en gebruik de voorgeschreven hoeveelheden. 

 Stop niet vroeger dan voorgeschreven.
Maak je antibioticakuur volledig af. Ook als je je na een paar dagen al beter voelt. Dat is nodig omdat de bacteriën slechts geleidelijk worden vernietigd. 

 Bewaar ze niet
Hou nooit restjes antibiotica bij voor een volgende keer. Breng ze naar je apotheker.


(bron: gezondheid.be)

----------


## afra1213

Gebruik geen antibiotica bij blaasontsteking, oorontstekking en voorhoofdholte ontstekking.
Dit zal alleen maar onderdrukken maar nie genezen.
Bij keelontsteking kan antibiotica alleen werken wanneer het voorzaakt wordt door een bacterie. Er zijn alleen alm200 virussen die ook een keelontstekking kunnen veroorzaken.

----------


## afra1213

Hierbij de voorbeelden die ontstaan bij verkeerd antibiotica gebruik

http://www.nu.nl/wetenschap/2717721/...-in-india.html

----------


## Luuss0404

Hm ergens heeft afra wel een punt...desondanks als je iets voorgeschreven krijgt maak het dan ook af, hoe ziek je er ook van wordt, anders komen er steeds meer resistente varianten...

Van antibiotica bij blaasontsteking kan je een vaginale infectie krijgen, als ik dat geweten had had ik liever het zelf opgelost met cranberriesap en dergelijke...
Van antibiotica die ik kreeg voor voorhoofdsholte ontsteking was ik 2,5 maand echt ziek (hondsberoerd, kon geen licht, geluid etc verdragen), toen ik het daarna weer kreeg heb ik het zelf opgelost met kruiden en homeopatische tabletjes en 2 week later was ik weer helemaal beter.
Dus ik denk wel nog een keer na of ik naar de huisarts ga voor een kuur of het zelf probeer op te lossen  :Smile:

----------

